# CO2 Really Does Help Deter Algae Growth



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> Just wanted to point out from my experience that CO2 can control algae. I have five 10 gallon tanks and one of them has a DIY CO2 that I made. I have my CO2 made from sugar and water and it is being dispersed by the filter's impeller. Out of all my tanks this one is the only one that is not growing algae. It really is great that providing plants with what they love (CO2) helps to keep algae at bay. I was just so happy that I had to share this. I am almost finished making my DIY CO2 kits for my other tanks, so you better be ready green algae! Cuz your days are numbered! roud:


Congrats! Co2 is a wonderful thing. That is alot of DIY co2 for your other tanks...thought about going pressurized cannister? Depending on where your tank is located you can do multitple valve outlets for each tank. Check out-

www.bestaquariumregulator.com


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, the lesson we should all learn early in the planted tank days. Grats.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

asiansensation2000 said:


> Congrats! Co2 is a wonderful thing. That is alot of DIY co2 for your other tanks...thought about going pressurized cannister? Depending on where your tank is located you can do multitple valve outlets for each tank. Check out-
> 
> www.bestaquariumregulator.com


Thanks for this link, I will have to read up on it. I would like to go with a higher tech solution eventually. I simply have to learn how to use canisters and possible a real CO2 tank. 

My situation is a bit more difficult as I have five tanks stacked "vertically" so I have to research and find out if that will work as the highest tank is 6ft above the floor.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

That is encouraging news! I just made my own DIY co2 reactor on Saturday afternoon for my 10g. 

Should I stop dosing excel? Up until I made my reactor, I was dosing 1mL of excel every morning.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, Co2 always help in fight with algae.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

beedee said:


> That is encouraging news! I just made my own DIY co2 reactor on Saturday afternoon for my 10g.
> 
> Should I stop dosing excel? Up until I made my reactor, I was dosing 1mL of excel every morning.



Keep using Excel Flourish. I am also using that three times a week.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

littlefish said:


> Yes, Co2 always help in fight with algae.


Why do you think that is true?


----------



## billm90 (Jun 19, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Why do you think that is true?


I just dont understand this.
Algae likes CO2 as well.


----------

